# Plowing with a dump



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

I know people plow with dump trucks, however I will be doing a lot of commercial lots i also have a few residential drives im goin to use it on. Are they really hard to manuever and back up? Im looking at an f350 with a dump

Thanks


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

won't be bad in big open lots. depending on the size of the drives could be tight. a regular cab will be the easiest and of course the DRW will add to being more difficult in narrow spots


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

There is two factors for me.

My first truck was a C and C regular cab, F-350 with a 132" wheelbase, and narrow front. No problems with driveways.

My current truck is a 3500HD C and C, with the wide front axle, and longer wheelbase and I think it turns just as good if not better than my old ford.

So ultimately it's the width of the front end, along with the wheelbase that determines how good it turns.

....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the Search function on the line above. Search: _Plowing with a 2 wheel drive._
There should be lot's of reading on the subject. The big thing is if you got off level. The more you get off level the less traction you have, More weight will not help. Some places you just need to have 4 X 4. Back dragging a 45 degree angle can get hairy even with 4X4 drive.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

At least it's a Ford! We sold our 00 GMC last year and it was a PITA to plow with because of the mirrors and the splash we would get off the front tires even with wheel flares and mud flaps. They were the typical 3 point van style mirrors, I hated driving that thing. It plowed well and moved a lot of snow. We also did quite a few driveways, mostly double car. I think a lot has to do with the mirrors though. Your going to be using them quite a bit so make sure they have a nice big convex (round) mirror as that helps you see out past the bed most times. As far as difficulty, it's just like anything....use common sense and be careful. About the worst place to use a dump would be a tight lot that you need to back into the road at some point, those cab protector's can be a real b!tch.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

What kind of dump bed?

I plowed with a 12 foot stake bed on a 1997 F350 dually. It was awkward but whatever needed to be done, I always got it done.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

There is nothing worse while plowing with an impending dump.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Brian Young;1343865 said:


> At least it's a Ford! We sold our 00 GMC last year and it was a PITA to plow with because of the mirrors and the splash we would get off the front tires even with wheel flares and mud flaps.
> 
> *Agreed. My mirrors get pretty gunked up from the splash. I've even looked into after-market flares, but I pretty sure from my research that I would still be in the same boat. I've contemplated using large truck mudflaps and cutting pieces to add to the flares, and stick out 3" farther than the current ones. Also just purchased a set of heated truck mirrors. *
> 
> ...





Banksy;1344257 said:


> There is nothing worse while plowing with an impending dump.


*Ya, that sucks.*


----------



## downtoearth (Nov 12, 2011)

Especially when all the hermits crabs come out to get more bread and milk!


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm getting close to making a decision. I'm really sick of just pick ups, Ive got 3. I was thinking the dump would be very useful for landcaping, leaves, grass clippings etc.Its a 4x4 f350 so getting stucks not really a problem I just worry about my guys driving it. I know I could handle anything I just worry about the salter getting smashed up or backing into a car.

I gues I can always install a dump bed on a 2500, but the units probably weigh 500 or more then theres only one tire on the back too.......How much wider is the dump anyone know


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Arloslawn;1349320 said:


> I'm getting close to making a decision. I'm really sick of just pick ups, Ive got 3. I was thinking the dump would be very useful for landcaping, leaves, grass clippings etc.Its a 4x4 f350 so getting stucks not really a problem I just worry about my guys driving it. I know I could handle anything I just worry about the salter getting smashed up or backing into a car.
> 
> I gues I can always install a dump bed on a 2500, but the units probably weigh 500 or more then theres only one tire on the back too.......How much wider is the dump anyone know


If you get a cab and chassis, generally the rear axle is narrower than a standard personal use dually as the frame rails sit closer together.

My dump is right around 6 foot wide. Keep in mind too, with an F-350 dump your not going to gain too much hauling capacity. The truck probably weighs around 8k (conservative) at least to begin with. I would personally try to find a dump with at least a 16k gvwr to take advantage of the hauling capacity.

Another option being is to keep your trucks and get a dump trailer. Generally cheaper to run in the landscaping season, and most of the time you can haul a lot with them if it's a well built heavy trailer.

...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My 1ton dumps bed is about 7'6" x 10. I do drives with it on occasion but end up doing more shoveling then I want to. Putting a liquid system in it this week.


----------



## HeartlandOKC (Sep 13, 2010)

My main concern would be if the bed obstructs your view or not. I have two high volume dumps and would never think of putting a plow on them simply because you can't see behind them while driving. If you're talking about a low profile dump with 2' bed sides I think you'll be fine just watch out for the little people.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Arloslawn;1349320 said:


> I'm getting close to making a decision. I'm really sick of just pick ups, Ive got 3. I was thinking the dump would be very useful for landcaping, leaves, grass clippings etc.Its a 4x4 f350 so getting stucks not really a problem I just worry about my guys driving it. I know I could handle anything I just worry about the salter getting smashed up or backing into a car.
> 
> I gues I can always install a dump bed on a 2500, but the units probably weigh 500 or more then theres only one tire on the back too.......How much wider is the dump anyone know


Thats all we run (dump bed inserts) and with a cab protector and side boards on, it holds an easy 5yrds of mulch, a days worth of grass clippings and with a leaf box on we can get literally tons of leaves in it. I'm not trying to talk you out of the dump b/c it will come in handy but just letting you know our experience and again our mirrors were the worst plus I forgot to mention the glass was scratched up pretty bad on both sides so that made it almost impossible to see many times. But if it has west coast or similar style mirrors you should be fine with a few minutes behind the wheel.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention, you said you were sick of running just pick ups. Just food for thought, our 06 F250 has 2 extra leaf springs per side and a 4 pack of helper springs on top and that thing carried just as much stuff as our 1 ton did. Plus the registration was 4 times as high every year. There are so many things you can do within reason to a p/u to maximize its purpose. We just added air bag's to the 05 and now its carrying capacity is somewhere in the 8k payload range.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Brian Young;1349498 said:


> I forgot to mention, you said you were sick of running just pick ups. Just food for thought, our 06 F250 has 2 extra leaf springs per side and a 4 pack of helper springs on top and that thing carried just as much stuff as our 1 ton did. Plus the registration was 4 times as high every year. There are so many things you can do within reason to a p/u to maximize its purpose. We just added air bag's to the 05 and now its carrying capacity is somewhere in the 8k payload range.


That's 4 tons in an F-350. That's overweight for the truck no matter how you slice it.

....


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

White Gardens;1349874 said:


> That's 4 tons in an F-350. That's overweight for the truck no matter how you slice it.
> 
> ....


What safety issues remain exposed if brakes, tires, and suspension are upgraded to match the new weight/load? I can imagine plenty of things that will fail prematurely, but not catastrophically.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Frame Gussets, Frame Size and Crossmembers are what come to mind first.

Then rear-end gearing, wheel bearings and then the drivetrain. Then tires and rims.

Not to mention it's illegal. I'm guessing you still run standard truck plates on the thing too.

...


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would STRONGLY reccomend trying to find a 450 or 550, the turning radius on them is a hell of a lot better than the regular 350. Much more manueverability, as well as, you get enough payload to actually get a good amount of work done......(legally). Had a 2005 F450 with a 4.5 yard Rugby on it,and 6 speed,,thing was a tank. Going up to the 450 or 550 will also get you 4.88 gears at a minimum and a much heavier axle set. Sterling in abck and Dana Super 60 upfront.


----------

